# Solar Melting



## Bee Arthur (Mar 21, 2015)

If there's ever been brood in your comb, it'll have paper-like cocoons. Even if there hasn't been any brood, there's bound to be some non-wax material resulting from thousands of bees walking all over it.


----------



## The Walker (Sep 28, 2016)

Thank you.... 

What would happen to that paper-like material if you were to just melt it in a pot? Could you still use it for candles?

BTW I know that Bea Arthur passed away a few years back, but did know that Bea Arthur is a Marine! 

~Semper Fi~


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

The paper that you are referring to is called sum gum.. depending on filtering and as on it isn't good for much. Some people will put it in their compost, fire starters.


----------



## DerTiefster (Oct 27, 2016)

As mentioned above, the cocoons from the pupating bees (they're wired to make them even inside the wax cells, which I find interesting) are not wax. They're part of what the wax moths eat/need as nutrition, and why fresh wax isn't a good home for wax moth larvae. But also as mentioned above they're good for fire starters,etc. And what wasn't mentioned above is that some folks use the material for its scent to enhance swarm lures.

And just for completeness' sake, I believe that "slum gum" is what the previous poster intended to write. In case one were to search for info.

Michael


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

The papery cells are cocoons left on the side of cells with each brood hatch. I consider slum gum to be the brown lumpy residue leftover from cappings melting. I don't know what it is but since it comes from cappings over new honey and not brood, it must not be cocoons. It contains wax which can only be retrieved by hot water pressing.


----------



## DerTiefster (Oct 27, 2016)

Oliver is MUCH more experienced than I, and knows the nomenclature well (possibly wrote/invented some of it). I, too, have seen the brown stuff in the cappings residue, but I thought it was principally propolis. I've been wrong before and fully expect that I am now wrong in certain things I consider to be true. I just don't know which ones.

Michael


----------

